# emerge -e world except [FAQ]

## bld

Salve,

non so sara un "dublicato" ma non ho trovato qualcosa di simile in giro, 

in pratica io sto facendo emerge -e world (420 pkg's) vorrei pero che non mi compilase gcc (perche mi dara un errorre sono sicuro al 60%).

Ora, in caso mi da errore gcc, ce modo per far continuare l'emerge nei restanti files o no? E ce qualche modo per farsi che dalla linea di commando o da qualche file di configurazione posso compilare tutto a parte gcc?

Grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non penso sia possibile quello che domandi tu perche' emerge -e compila tutto come se non fosse installato.

----------

## shev

Cmq se ti si blocca basta che dai un emerge --resume --skip-first (controlla nel man, vado a memoria) e dovrebbe riprendere da dove s'era interrotto, saltando però l'ultimo pacchetto (quello che ha dato errore quindi).

Cmq come sempre "emerge --help" è tuo amico  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> e dovrebbe riprendere da dove s'era interrotto, saltando però l'ultimo pacchetto (quello che ha dato errore quindi).

 

Ecco come non detto   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## bld

Grazie!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

Qui ci sono due piccoli script che potrebbero tornarti utili se intendi completare comunque l'update anche in presenza di errori.

----------

